

How far can MUNI take you in 30 minutes, right now? - jankassens
http://www.roversf.com/realtime

======
jharpole
Not only is this cool and pretty to look at, its actually really useful. Looks
like I'll park the car this weekend and use MUNI to get around SF. And I'll
use Rover to do it.

------
starseedlure
Good stuff! Used it to get around SF all weekend. App itself is easy and
pleasant to use, routing is fast and responsive. The countdown timer is
awesome.

------
transisco
Very elegant.

